# folks, THIS is one loyal companion.



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

mods: if this has been posted elsewhere around here, please by all means remove my post.

~

ok, if this'n doesnt bring a tear to your eye... well, theres somthing wrong with ya.

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/44271018/ ... ?GT1=43001


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I saw that earlier today. Really tugs at your heart strings. Goes to show you the bond formed between a good man and his good dog.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

I saw this on another forum and man does it hit home. Dogs are amazing creatures, their loyalty is awesome. God bless our fallen soliders.


----------

